# Allevi: "Beethoven non aveva il senso del ritmo, Jovanotti si"



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2013)

*Allevi: "Beethoven non aveva il senso del ritmo, Jovanotti si"*

Altra polemica in arrivo, direttamente dal Giffoni Festival, dopo quella di Elio e le storie tese - Club Dogo.

Giovanni Allevi, celebre pianista di Ascoli Piceno, ha attaccato il mondo della musica classica: *"Un giorno ho capito che dovevo uscire dal polverone e cambiare approccio con la musica, anche se si trattava di quella classica. Stavo ascoltando a Milano la Nona Sinfonia di Beethoven e accanto a me c'era un bimbo annoiato che chiedeva insistentemente al padre quando finisse. Credo che in Beethoven manchi il ritmo. Con Jovanotti, con il quale ho lavorato, ho imparato il ritmo. Con lui ho capito cos’è il ritmo, elemento che manca nella tradizione classica. Nei giovani manca l’innamoramento nei confronti della musica classica proprio perché manca di ritmo”.*

Non è la prima volta che il pianista si scaglia contro il mondo della musica classica, celebre infatti è *la sua diatriba con il grande violinista Uto Ughi.*

Sempre Allevi: "Non posso entrare in molti Conservatori italiani, *mi dispiace ricevere a volte le contestazioni degli studenti che li frequentano,* mi dispiace sapere che non potrò varcare le loro porte, ma so che *la cosa importante è raggiungere il cuore della gente.* Lì la mia musica può entrare. *Fa male sapere che persone autorevoli mi consideravano un impostore"*


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno lo interni


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2013)

ha detto una cosa verissima... ma siccome il 90% delle persone si soffermano sulla pura dichiarazione senza capire il perchè abbia detto una cosa del genere fa notizia... 

non intendeva dire che Beethoven VERAMENTE non avesse il senso del ritmo ma lo dice in senso lato... il ragazzino si annoiava perchè effettivamente quel periodo musicale è ARITMICO..


----------



## Butcher (23 Luglio 2013)

Poverino.


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ha detto una cosa verissima... ma siccome il 90% delle persone si soffermano sulla pura dichiarazione senza capire il perchè abbia detto una cosa del genere fa notizia...
> 
> non intendeva dire che Beethoven VERAMENTE non avesse il senso del ritmo ma lo dice in senso lato... il ragazzino si annoiava perchè effettivamente quel periodo musicale è ARITMICO..



Scusa ma la sua frase non ha proprio senso. Sta confrontando due artisti (anzi uno è un artista, l'altro no) di epoche estremamente diverse, con stili e musiche estremamente diversi. Che Beethoven sia aritmico...Non credo proprio. Certo non troverai mai il beat da discoteca

Che poi... Fa il confronto con quel cesso di Jovanotti perchè ci ha lavorato insieme. Che cancri


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2013)

Può anche essere vero, però vedere Beethoven accostato a Jovanotti è come bestemmiare in chiesa.


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

il parallelo non ha senso ovviamente il primo è uno dei più grandi musicisti mai esistiti e Jova è uno dei nostri tempi e fidatevi che l' ho visto dal vivo e ti trasmette una carica pazzesca e ve lo dice uno che ascolta da Bruce ai Metallica, dai Pavement ai Pink Floyd!!

diciamo che Allevi è un genio con la tastiera del piano davanti e come molti geni va sputo apprezzare per quello che di geniale sa fare....


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il parallelo non ha senso ovviamente il primo è uno dei più grandi musicisti mai esistiti e Jova è uno dei nostri tempi e fidatevi che l' ho visto dal vivo e ti trasmette una carica pazzesca e ve lo dice uno che ascolta da Bruce ai Metallica, dai Pavement ai Pink Floyd!!
> 
> diciamo che Allevi è un genio con la tastiera del piano davanti e come molti geni va sputo apprezzare per quello che di geniale sa fare....



Geniale? Allevi? Sicuro di non aver sbagliato soggetto?


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Geniale? Allevi? Sicuro di non aver sbagliato soggetto?



ti dico che non sono un esperto....
l' ho sentito solo una volta e mi ha colpito per come interpreta la melodia....

se non sarà geniale sarà molto bravo e comunque per me vale sempre il discorso che ognuno è bravo a fare al massimo due cose nella vita....


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ti dico che non sono un esperto....
> l' ho sentito solo una volta e mi ha colpito per come interpreta la melodia....
> 
> se non sarà geniale sarà molto bravo e comunque per me vale sempre il discorso che ognuno è bravo a fare al massimo due cose nella vita....



Per me un discreto compositore di melodie, piuttosto banali, ma sono opinioni personali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ha detto una cosa verissima... ma siccome il 90% delle persone si soffermano sulla pura dichiarazione senza capire il perchè abbia detto una cosa del genere fa notizia...
> 
> non intendeva dire che Beethoven VERAMENTE non avesse il senso del ritmo ma lo dice in senso lato... il ragazzino si annoiava perchè effettivamente quel periodo musicale è ARITMICO..


.


----------



## esjie (23 Luglio 2013)

Penso abbia ascoltato abbastanza musica classica da poter dire questo, piuttosto che considerare la musica classica come intoccabile per partito preso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2013)

cmq il punto non è quello leggete il mio intervento.


----------



## James Watson (23 Luglio 2013)

Ho difeso spesso Allevi di fronte alle critiche dei suoi detrattori ma stavolta ha VERAMENTE pisciato fuori dal vaso..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quel periodo musicale è ARITMICO..



A Gioacchino Rossini non piace questo elemento..


----------



## Van The Man (23 Luglio 2013)

Già mettere Beethoven e Jovanotti nella stessa frase denota uso smodato di stupefacenti. Figuriamoci il paragone


----------



## Brain84 (23 Luglio 2013)

Se dico che Allevi è una nullità buona a fare collage da altri pianisti e spacciarla per roba sua, aggiungendoci pure che tecnicamente è una sola? Rischio la scomunica?


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se dico che Allevi è una nullità buona a fare collage da altri pianisti e spacciarla per roba sua, aggiungendoci pure che tecnicamente è una sola? Rischio la scomunica?








"Si, porque Jovanoti è una delle mie passioni, oltre al Tango e al San Lorenzo".


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se dico che Allevi è una nullità buona a fare collage da altri pianisti e spacciarla per roba sua, aggiungendoci pure che tecnicamente è una sola? Rischio la scomunica?



Brain... musicalmente ti seguo a ruota


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Penso abbia ascoltato abbastanza musica classica da poter dire questo, piuttosto che considerare la musica classica come intoccabile per partito preso.


.


----------



## Prinz (23 Luglio 2013)

E' risaputo che Allevi è un fenomeno costruito e musicalmente del tutto inutile e privo di contenuti. Provate a chiedere ad un qualsiasi diplomato al conservatorio cosa ne pensa delle composizioni di Allevi


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Luglio 2013)

Ma Allevi chi cavolo è? LOL Se non fosse per la pubblicità della Punto non lo conoscerebbe nessuno. Poi il suo è un discorso esclusivamente economico: "la musica classica è un genere di nicchia, quindi posso fare meno soldi rispetto ad un genere meno impegnato". Dire che Beethoven non ha ritmo, dai....


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2013)

E' un ascolano e con questo ho detto tutto


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> E' risaputo che Allevi è un fenomeno costruito e musicalmente del tutto inutile e privo di contenuti. Provate a chiedere ad un qualsiasi diplomato al conservatorio cosa ne pensa delle composizioni di Allevi


Va bene se tra i diplomati al conservatorio lo chiedo a lui ?


----------



## Prinz (24 Luglio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Penso abbia ascoltato abbastanza musica classica da poter dire questo, piuttosto che considerare la musica classica come intoccabile per partito preso.



Nessuno che abbia ascoltato seriamente un minimo di classica potrebbe mai spingersi a concepire una simile cretinata. L'unica differenza di ritmo tra Jovanotti e Beethoven è che il primo conosce solo il canonico 4/4 che tanto piace alla gente e la fa ballare, il secondo componeva cose come l'allegretto della Settima, basato sulla scansione metrica di versi classici greci come il dattilo o lo spondeo. E sarebbe Beethoven quello aritmico? Se la gente non sa andare oltre il 4/4 il problema è loro, non certo di Beethoven.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Nessuno che abbia ascoltato seriamente un minimo di classica potrebbe mai spingersi a concepire una simile cretinata. L'unica differenza di ritmo tra Jovanotti e Beethoven è che il primo conosce solo il canonico 4/4 che tanto piace alla gente e la fa ballare, il secondo componeva cose come l'allegretto della Settima, basato sulla scansione metrica di versi classici greci come il dattilo o lo spondeo. E sarebbe Beethoven quello aritmico? Se la gente non sa andare oltre il 4/4 il problema è loro, non certo di Beethoven.


L'occhialuto marchigiano probabilmente con quel termine intende le canzoni orecchiabili con l'arrangiamento sempliciotto ed il ritornello che ti entra in testa. Secondo me, Allevi neanche ci arriva alla concezione di ritmo che hai ben descritto tu.


----------



## James Watson (25 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Nessuno che abbia ascoltato seriamente un minimo di classica potrebbe mai spingersi a concepire una simile cretinata. L'unica differenza di ritmo tra Jovanotti e Beethoven è che il primo conosce solo il canonico 4/4 che tanto piace alla gente e la fa ballare, il secondo componeva cose come l'allegretto della Settima, basato sulla scansione metrica di versi classici greci come il dattilo o lo spondeo. E sarebbe Beethoven quello aritmico? Se la gente non sa andare oltre il 4/4 il problema è loro, non certo di Beethoven.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Luglio 2013)

Jovanotti


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Nessuno che abbia ascoltato seriamente un minimo di classica potrebbe mai spingersi a concepire una simile cretinata. L'unica differenza di ritmo tra Jovanotti e Beethoven è che il primo conosce solo il canonico 4/4 che tanto piace alla gente e la fa ballare, il secondo componeva cose come l'allegretto della Settima, basato sulla scansione metrica di versi classici greci come il dattilo o lo spondeo. E sarebbe Beethoven quello aritmico? Se la gente non sa andare oltre il 4/4 il problema è loro, non certo di Beethoven.


NO , vai a sentirti l'intervista cos capisci cosa intendeva dire ovvio che se prendi la dichiarazione per come è scritta qui fa ridere ... 

Per inciso , si parla di aritmia generale delle composizioni non di ritmica pura ... grazie al ****...ci credo che musicalmente era piu preparato...


----------



## Prinz (25 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO , vai a sentirti l'intervista cos capisci cosa intendeva dire ovvio che se prendi la dichiarazione per come è scritta qui fa ridere ...
> 
> Per inciso , si parla di aritmia generale delle composizioni non di ritmica pura ... grazie al ****...ci credo che musicalmente era piu preparato...



Sinceramente l'aritmia generale delle composizioni è un concetto a me sconosciuto, non ho capito cosa vuoi intendere, ma per me quella di Allevi è un'affermazione becera e priva di senso. A me pare che confonda l'impatto emotivo della ritmica (vedi bambino annoiato dalla Nona), con il concetto di ritmo, che è ben altra cosa.


----------



## Marilson (26 Luglio 2013)

allevi almeno suona il pianoforte e compone musica, ma la vera assurdità è jovanotti e come sia potuto diventare famoso producendo quell'immondizia


----------

